# Problem with USB MIDI Interface



## jsg (Sep 5, 2020)

I have a MOTU Microlite 5 port MIDI interface that requires me to very often unplug it and re-plug it into the DAW at startup to get my DAW to recognize it. Once it's working, it works fine all day but at startup it's a crap-shoot.

What could be causing this? I've made all the recommended settings in Windows 10, i.e. power settings, turning off fast start, etc. I've also tried using a different USB port and swapping cables. But the problem persists. 

Would a powered USB be a possible solution? The MIDI interface gets its power from the computer, so I am thinking maybe a power boost with a powered hub might help.

Thanks for any help!

Jerry
www.jerrygerber.com


----------



## Pictus (Sep 5, 2020)

Better ask MOTU support...
Maybe add a USB PCIe card with a compatible chipset, but the support
know what are the compatible models...


----------



## easyrider (Sep 5, 2020)

Have you disabled power saving option in device manager for your USB controller?


----------



## jsg (Sep 5, 2020)

Pictus said:


> Better ask MOTU support...
> Maybe add a USB PCIe card with a compatible chipset, but the support
> know what are the compatible models...




MOTU hasn't been any help in this matter.


----------



## jsg (Sep 5, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Have you disabled power saving option in device manager for your USB controller?



Yes.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 5, 2020)

Latest bios ?


----------



## jsg (Sep 5, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Latest bios ?



Yep, very latest..


----------



## SlHarder (Sep 5, 2020)

Have you tried a different usb cable?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 5, 2020)

It's not impossible that it's a hardware issue. I'd try a different computer if you can.


----------



## jsg (Sep 5, 2020)

SlHarder said:


> Have you tried a different usb cable?



Yes.


----------



## jsg (Sep 5, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> It's not impossible that it's a hardware issue. I'd try a different computer if you can.



My studio flooded last year and I had to replace a Windows 7 machine with a Windows 10 machine. I had the same problem with the old machine so if it's a hardware issue then it might be the midi interface itself.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 5, 2020)

jsg said:


> My studio flooded last year and I had to replace a Windows 7 machine with a Windows 10 machine. I had the same problem with the old machine so if it's a hardware issue then it might be the midi interface itself.



That's what I mean.

Sorry about the flood.


----------



## jsg (Sep 5, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> That's what I mean.
> 
> Sorry about the flood.



It turned out to be not such a bad thing, insurance paid for new equipment and I put in a more appropriate floor for a studio. But it did mean no studio for 2.5 months and a lot of work to re-cable everything.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 5, 2020)

jsg said:


> It turned out to be not such a bad thing, insurance paid for new equipment and I put in a more appropriate floor for a studio. But it did mean no studio for 2.5 months and a lot of work to re-cable everything.



It would take me 2.5 months to re-cable everything, or actually to get rid of 28 years of cables for equipment I got rid of years ago.


----------



## jsg (Sep 5, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> It would take me 2.5 months to re-cable everything, or actually to get rid of 28 years of cables for equipment I got rid of years ago.


Exactly, I had 3 boxes of cables from decades ago. They all went to Goodwill.


----------



## lychee (Sep 5, 2020)

I have the same problem with another interface, but from the same brand (Motu 828 MK3).
Several times a day I have USB disconnections, I start to believe that this brand is not competent to make interfaces, because often in this forum, the name of Motu comes up for bugs.
Let's try something else, I'm working on the Cakewalk DAW, is that your case too?


----------



## jsg (Sep 5, 2020)

lychee said:


> I have the same problem with another interface, but from the same brand (Motu 828 MK3).
> Several times a day I have USB disconnections, I start to believe that this brand is not competent to make interfaces, because often in this forum, the name of Motu comes up for bugs.
> Let's try something else, I'm working on the Cakewalk DAW, is that your case too?



Yeah, Cakewalk is my DAW. Best DAW there is, as far as I am concerned. I am not experiencing USB disconnections though. About 50% of the time when I boot my DAW, the MOTU Microlite fails to load. I can either unplug it and plug it back in, or I can reinstall the driver, either of those usually work. But after that initial problem, there are no more issues as so long as I don't turn off the computer. In other words, once it's recognized it never stops working correctly. It's more of a nuisance than a show-stopper. MOTU hasn't upgraded their MIDI driver since 2013 (!) which is kind of weird. They told me it works fine with Windows 10 and Windows 7 so there's no need to upgrade the driver, but I don't know, maybe it's a hardware issue with the interface itself. On the other hand USB devices that fail to be recognized is a very common problem with Windows.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Sep 6, 2020)

Did you disable fast boot option on bios settings? Sometimes with this option on, the PC won(t load the usb devices before the system launch. So maybe your usb port are not enabled at startup which cause you the fact you have to unplugg and replug your interface.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Sep 6, 2020)

Try this,but you're probably right, it may comes from the device itself... Did you try with another audio interface?


----------



## Fredeke (Sep 6, 2020)

Are you using a USB hub right now? 
They sometimes cause trouble.


----------



## jsg (Sep 6, 2020)

Solarsentinel said:


> Did you disable fast boot option on bios settings? Sometimes with this option on, the PC won(t load the usb devices before the system launch. So maybe your usb port are not enabled at startup which cause you the fact you have to unplugg and replug your interface.



Yes, did that.


----------



## jsg (Sep 6, 2020)

Fredeke said:


> Are you using a USB hub right now?
> They sometimes cause trouble.



Not using a hub. But thinking about getting a powered hub as maybe solving the problem . My thinking is that if the interface has a little more power it might be recognized by Windows more easily, but I could be wrong. Might anyone know about this? 

Thanks, 
Jerry


----------



## easyrider (Sep 6, 2020)

What model is your mobo?


----------



## Simeon (Sep 6, 2020)

jsg said:


> Not using a hub. But thinking about getting a powered hub as maybe solving the. My thinking is that if the interface has a little more power it might be recognized by Windows more easily, but I could be wrong.



Are there other devices sharing the USB connection?
The power issue might be the cause as a lot of USB connections, especially on the motherboard sometimes cannot sustain proper power to all of the connections, so a powered hub might work.

Another good practice is for your audio interface to have it on its own exclusive USB hub not sharing with any other connected devices, this also might be true for the MOTU interface. There is a great USB Tree Viewer app that lets you see how the devices are connected.

I was having the worst time with an Elgato USB capture device until I added a PCIE USB card (After trying several) to allow it to have its own connection and power. If you are looking for a reliable USB PCIE card look for one with the RENAISIS chipset. VIA

Also check your BIOS to see if there is anything that refers to LEGACY USB 2 support. I have my SL88 Grand and nanoKONTROL connected to the front panel USB and had a time that I would also have to plug and unplug to get it recognized but the things mentioned above seem to have it up and running on startup.

Also a Cakewalk user since Pro Audio 6 😎

All the best!


----------



## jsg (Sep 6, 2020)

easyrider said:


> What model is your mobo?



As the OP says, a MOTU Microlite MIDI Interface.


----------



## jsg (Sep 6, 2020)

Simeon said:


> Are there other devices sharing the USB connection?
> The power issue might be the cause as a lot of USB connections, especially on the motherboard sometimes cannot sustain proper power to all of the connections, so a powered hub might work.
> 
> Another good practice is for your audio interface to have it on its own exclusive USB hub not sharing with any other connected devices, this also might be true for the MOTU interface. There is a great USB Tree Viewer app that lets you see how the devices are connected.
> ...



There are other USB devices (a MOTU 1248 audio interface, a network adaptor, a USB flash drive) but they each are plugged into their own port and I have zero issues with all of them.

I'm probably going to next get a powered USB hub and dedicate it only to the one MIDI interface. Also, are you saying it's best to have LEGACY USB 2 support in BIOS turned on or off?

Thanks,
Jerry

p.s. been using Cakewalk since Cakewalk for DOS!


----------



## easyrider (Sep 6, 2020)

jsg said:


> As the OP says, a MOTU Microlite MIDI Interface.



Sorry I should have been More clear...Mobo = Motherboard


----------



## Simeon (Sep 6, 2020)

jsg said:


> I'm probably going to next get a powered USB hub and dedicate it only to the one MIDI interface. Also, are you saying it's best to have LEGACY USB 2 support in BIOS turned on or off?



I would make sure it is ON.
I turned it off to see what would happen and was not happy with the result.

A powered hub probably will make a difference.


----------



## jsg (Sep 6, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Sorry I should have been More clear...Mobo = Motherboard



ASUS Z-390-P


----------



## jsg (Sep 8, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your comments regarding this minor nuisance. I ordered a powered USB hub to see if this fixes the issue. If not, I'll return it and save the 28 dollars...


----------



## jsg (Sep 15, 2020)

FYI,

The powered USB hub fixed the issue I was having with the MOTU MIDI interface often not loading upon boot-up. Now it seems to be "catching" every time I boot. It hasn't affected latency as far as I can hear either when I play the keyboard. So, that's that. If you have the same issue, perhaps a powered USB hub for less than $30 will solve the problem.

JG
www.jerrygerber.com


----------



## SlHarder (Sep 15, 2020)

jsg said:


> The powered USB hub fixed the issue


Thanks for closing the loop on your issue.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 19, 2020)

There’s always a powerful motherboard w/ 128GBs of RAM and 20 USB Ports.

https://portwell.com/products/detail.php?CUSTCHAR1=PEB-9783G2AR


----------

